# DIY Roulette



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Howzit

I hearby challenge DYI guys and gals to a game of DIY Roulette

The rules are as follows:
1. You can choose your preferable VG/PG and Nic percentages
2. Place all your concentrates infront of you
3. With your eyes closed, randomly choose 3 concentrates
4. Mix the concentrate percentages to what you think might work
5. Shake and vape
6. Post your results

Let the games begin

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

Thats a horrible idea. You first! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Thats a horrible idea. You first! Lol


Hahaha
I did, peanut butter, vanilla custard and mango
Horrrible lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

Challenge accepted. Will have a mixing session later tonight and try one of these. What the heck, how bad can it be...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Challenge accepted. Will have a mixing session later tonight and try one of these. What the heck, how bad can it be...?


Thats the spirit! 2016 has almost seen its ass, might as well have some fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

I have two trays of concentrates. Random picking from the first tray resulted in Cap Sweet Strawberry, TFA Sweetener and FW Candy Cane.

6% Cap Sweet Strawberry
2% FW Candy Cane
0.5% TFA Sweetener

Doesn't sound too bad, like a Strawberry Mentos or something?

Random pick from second tray was Cly Butterscotch, TFA Brown Sugar and Loc Grape. Hmmmm...

2% Cly Butterscotch
0.5% TFA Brown Sugar
0.1% Loc Grape

That might kill the floral note in the Grape. Or it might not. I'll mix and sample the Strawberry Mentos if you like but I'll pass on the Sweet Floral Butterscotch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I have two trays of concentrates. Random picking from the first tray resulted in Cap Sweet Strawberry, TFA Sweetener and FW Candy Cane.
> 
> 6% Cap Sweet Strawberry
> 2% FW Candy Cane
> ...


They 1st one can actually work

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

Flick-a-da-flick-a-da-wrist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

Smells a bit like toothpaste.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

It's actually not bad. Tastes a bit like toothpaste too, sort of a mild mint. The percentages are a bit out, the mint is fine but the strawb needs maybe 1 or 2% more. Sweet Strawb is never going to be the top note with Candy Cane unless I take the latter down to like 0.5%. But it's OK, it's vapeable.

Edit: on second thoughts, maybe not so much. It's a bit like Mentadent P. OK for three or four puffs but it gets funky real quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (22/12/16)

Ok, so the blind grab got me peanut butter, energy drink, and papaya..

There are no words, and my tastebuds are scared for life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Smells a bit like toothpaste.


Hahaha

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

igor said:


> Ok, so the blind grab got me peanut butter, energy drink, and papaya..
> 
> There are no words, and my tastebuds are scared for life.


Lol. You HAVE to let me know how that tastes

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit
> 
> I hearby challenge DYI guys and gals to a game of DIY Roulette
> 
> ...



What a cool idea @SmokeyJoe !

Are we allowed to prepare which concentrates we put in front of us?


----------



## igor (22/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Lol. You HAVE to let me know how that tastes
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk



Dont even know where to start. Think red bull while eating a mouthful of peanuts, And then a swig of papaya juice to wash it down. Your tongue just doesn't know how to process this.. it is bloody awful.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> What a cool idea @SmokeyJoe !
> 
> Are we allowed to prepare which concentrates we put in front of us?


Sure. Whatever floats your boat. Whole idea is just to have some fun

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

igor said:


> Dont even know where to start. Think red bull while eating a mouthful of peanuts, And then a swig of papaya juice to wash it down. Your tongue just doesn't know how to process this.. it is bloody awful.


Hahahaha
Think I just might mix it, just to find out

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sure. Whatever floats your boat. Whole idea is just to have some fun
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk



Ok mine is as follows - I just picked at random from all my concentrates - which are not yet stored in order 

I got the following three

TFA Cotton Candy
FW Cherry Berry
FA Burley

???

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Ok, so I went for a second blind try. Banana cream, double choc, bubble gum. Strange, very strange indeed, also im a bit confused

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Ok mine is as follows - I just picked at random from all my concentrates - which are not yet stored in order
> 
> I got the following three
> 
> ...


Haha tobacco candy. That might royally mess up my taste buds

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (22/12/16)

Lol, I just made a mix of CLY carrot cake, cream soda and menthol. I must say, the idea of the challenge sounded infinitely better than the taste of this vile concoction. The coils are fine after dry burn and rewick... Just not certain of how to achieve this with my nostrils and tongue...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Lol, I just made a mix of CLY carrot cake, cream soda and menthol. I must say, the idea of the challenge sounded infinitely better than the taste of this vile concoction. The coils are fine after dry burn and rewick... Just not certain of how to achieve this with my nostrils and tongue...


Hahaha, this one takes the cake so far. No pun intended

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

What to do with FA Grapefruit, FA Butterscotch and FA Vienna Cream!

Grapefruit 2%
Vienna Cream 1%
Butterscotch 0.5% 

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (22/12/16)

All clyrolinx

Shortbread
White chocolate
Strawberry

1% each methinks....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (23/12/16)

Did not get around to it last night. My flavors are packed in many containers and as I'm not unpacking that lot I put them in a spreadsheet and made a little random generator to "select" from my stash.

This is what it came up with:

Random Integer Random Result
15 Cinnamon Danish
42 Musk Candy
45 Oak

Sorry to chicken out guys but there is no freakin way I am mixing that!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Did not get around to it last night. My flavors are packed in many containers and as I'm not unpacking that lot I put them in a spreadsheet and made a little random generator to "select" from my stash.
> 
> This is what it came up with:
> 
> ...


C'monnn!! Do it for... Science!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (24/12/16)

Inw raspberry
Cap Vbic
Loco blueberry

Nope, it's not happening.
I'd rather cut my junk off n throw it in the river than Vape loco blueberry again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (1/1/17)

Pineapple, Mango and Kiwi

im thinking 2% each, Will get back once done.


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Pineapple, Mango and Kiwi
> 
> im thinking 2% each, Will get back once done.



Put that in a glass with some ice, white rum and a little umbrella and keep them coming please...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (2/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Put that in a glass with some ice, white rum and a little umbrella and keep them coming please...


have you actually tried this though? Adding concentrates to water or milk, I still want to try it with alcohol one day. I mean think infused beers, surely they use these flavours.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/1/17)

RY4 Double... Peanut Butter... Nona's Cake. Oh no. This ia going to SUCK. Ok...

Peanut Butter 3 percent
RY 4 Double 0.8 percent 
Nona's Cake 2 percent.

A creamy caramelly peanut butter with a hint of aniseed and death on exhale is my prediction. WHY Nona's Cake?! WHY???!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/1/17)

NewOobY said:


> have you actually tried this though? Adding concentrates to water or milk, I still want to try it with alcohol one day. I mean think infused beers, surely they use these flavours.


2 drops CAP Vanilla Custard V1 to a cappuccino is a WINNER. CAP Choc Glazed Donut also works. Just one or two drops per cup. Totally food grade. Totally what it was designed for. Use in your food. CAP NY Cheese added to banana bread icing is phenomenal. If you ever find Macaron cookies they are full up of concentrates and you can recognize some like TFA Sweet Raspberry. I made an ice cream using a DIY or Die tutorial. Mine was Cuprian flavored. Was delicious.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/1/17)

When you see how little you need in food you will be amazed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

@The Luggage, may I propose a profile pic for you?:


----------



## BumbleBee (2/1/17)

Raindance said:


> @The Luggage, may I propose a profile pic for you?:


I think this is more like it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I think this is more like it
> 
> View attachment 80373


Awesome! @BumbleBee That's what I'm talking about!


----------

